# W: Assault on Black Reach Terminator Sergeant



## Brother Malleus (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Guys

As the title says I am after the AoBR Terminator Sergeant, if any one is kind enough to part with one they may have please PM me.

Thanks


----------

